
Show HN: AdObservatory – Website for Overviews of Facebook Political Ad Spending - whiskeyocelot
https://adobservatory.org/
======
whiskeyocelot
I'm a researcher at the Online Political Transparency Project at NYU. As part
of our work, we extract all political ads from Facebook's Ad Library API and
run them through an analysis pipeline every day as part of our work screening
ads for misinformation or scams. As a result, we were also sitting on lots of
information about regular (non-deceitful) political advertisers and races. We
thought it would be a shame to leave all that data that is probably really
interesting to the general public locked up on our servers, so we also built
this site for looking at overviews of political ad spending on Facebook. You
can look at spend by senate, house, or gubenatorial race. You can look up
specific ad sponsor and see an overview of their political ad spend. Also, you
can see overviews of spending in particular states, including top spenders in
that state and spend by ad topic and ad purpose.

